# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  lensometers/bpi tint unit

## varmint

I have a Topcon CL100 lensometer and a B&L vertometer and complete BPI 9 pan unit with gradient maker with lots of tints, neutralizer, transfer fluid.

BPI in storage and pictures will be added as soon as I get time.
open for offers on all.

----------


## doublebardude

what do you want for the CL and BPI?

----------


## CoreyTLG

How much, including shipping to 50322 for the B&L?

----------

